# KDE Upgrade unter Suse9.1 von 3.2 auf 3.5?



## MichaelRadke (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Forum,

während ich fast wie im Schlaf das Kernel meines Linux-Rechners auf 2.6.18 hochgerüstet habe, kräuseln sich mir gerade die Zehennägel - ich möchte ein aktuelles KDE haben...

Offensichtlich heiss diskutiert sind die Wege eines Upgrades von KDE 3.21 auf 3.5 unter Suse 9.1 - die aktuelle Problematik ist jedoch, dass es keine Suse-9.1-Upgrade-Server mehr gibt, schließlich sollte man ja regelmäßig die Suse-DVDs kaufen gehen...

Da eine Neu- oder (kritische?) Update-Installation nicht in Frage kommt, muss ich also irgendwie das KDE von Hand hochrüsten.

Frage : *wie*.
Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?

Suse hat ja doch manchmal recht eigenwillige Vorstellungen von den Konfigurationsdateien und Pfaden, hier kommt jetzt noch hinzu dass die Requirement-Liste für KDE recht lang ist.

Was meint ihr? Runterladen, durchkompilieren, hoffen?
Oder hat jemand konkrete Hinweise...

Danke im Voraus + Gruß!!
Michael


----------



## Anime-Otaku (13. Oktober 2006)

MichaelRadke hat gesagt.:


> schließlich sollte man ja regelmäßig die Suse-DVDs kaufen gehen...



Warum denn Geld ausgeben...für was gibt es denn openSuse.-. (wenn es schon suse sein muss)


----------

